# ?
"       .  ,       ,   ,          1   31  2011    1  2012 .    400 . .  ,        ,   2011 ". -

----------


## .

** ,   400       ,    ,       .
    - ,  -  ,        .      ,    ,       :Frown:

----------

:Smilie:  !

----------

http://asozd2.duma.gov.ru/main.nsf/%...RN=511230-5&02

8)   218: 
   )   1: 
    3   ;
    4    :
  4)          ,  () , , , ,  ,  ()  ,     ,   :

* 1   31  2011 * : 
1 000  -   ;
1 000  -   ; 
3 000  -      ;
3 000  -     ,      18   -,     , , , ,     24 ,     I  II ; 
 1  2012 : 
1 400  -   ;
1 400  -   ; 
3 000  -      ;
3 000  -     ,      18   -,     , , , ,     24 ,     I  II .
         18 ,        , , , , ,     24 .

        ( ), , , .                  ,       .
   ,  () , , , ,  ,  ()         ,      .
   ,    ()  ()    ,      ,    ,    ()  ().
          ( )            ( )    .
            ,    ,        (                     

,             1    224  )  ,     ,  280 000 . 
  ,                         280 000 ,  ,   ,  .
        (),   ,    ,   (),           ()         ,    ()  () ,      ,            ()          ,          ().        ()     ()  ,   ,       .;
)    2   1 - 3    1  2;



       )     3   3  4    4;   


 5
...3.    22  1  164,  3  32     9  165,  48  217, * 4  1  218*       (     ) *  ,   1  2011* .

----------


## .

...   :Wow:   ,  .   .    ,     :Frown: 
,              :Frown:

----------

,      ...

----------

,     2011 .    .
:
1.         ,  ,  ,      3000,  ?
2.               ?       -.    ? 
  ,     ,    ,     .
  -   ,      .
 ?

----------


## saigak

1.      - .
2..

----------

.    4000-5000      .   .   ,  . ???????

----------

/

----------


## mvf

.

----------


## BuhLuxe

2011      ,     3   .     .

----------

> 2011      ,     3   .     .


        .                1.000+1.000+3.000=5.000?      ?
         (  ,  ).

----------


## BuhLuxe

,    /.

----------

> 1.000+1.000+3.000=5.000?


     .   .

----------

> ,  ,  ,      3000,  ?


       ,     ?

----------


## mvf

.    .  -  - .

----------

*mvf*,   -  ,  -  ,  -      ? 
 :Embarrassment:

----------

**,       :
1000  , 2000    5000  ...

----------


## mvf

> mvf,   -  ,  -


...   ?  ?   :Big Grin:

----------

:
       ,
    ,     **   18 ...

   ,      ... ..            18 ,         ""  ...

----------

.
 "", ""       .
,   .218     ,    .   .

----------


## mvf

..     ...    ?

----------

**,     ...  ,       ...

 , ,    **    ,    ...

----------


## TRIAN

...

   ,       ...

----------

> ..     ...    ?


.

----------

> ,  () , , , ,  ,  ()  , **


      , ,  ...

----------


## mvf

,     .



> , ,  ...


       .    ...    . -    ...

----------

,      -...

 1, 2  5
 3  4 ...

----------

> ,      -...
> 
>  1, 2  5
>  3  4 ...


-     -.  :Smilie: 
    .    ?  :Wow:

----------

:Smilie: 


 ...

----------

?

----------


## Lenik

> , ,        ,    ...


   ...
  ,    ,   ?   ?     (=  ),          ? ,        250

----------

*Lenik*, ,  ,      ,      ...

----------


## Lenik

> 


?  :Smilie:

----------

1.5    ...

----------

23.12.2009 N 1012
(.  07.06.2011)
"          ,  "



> 54.           :
> )    ;
> )    ()  ()...
> ) ,    ""  ,     ()       ()   .
>            ;

----------

> .


  ?

----------

> 4    :
> 4)          ,  () , , , ,  ,  ()  ,** ,   :
> 
>  1   31  2011  :
> 1 000  -   ;
> 1 000  -   ;
> 3 000  -      ;


   .  : "*...  *   ".
.. **  ** ,    .
   .
    (, ).

----------

...    ...        ...

----------


## _

> 


   -     ,      ,   ,    . 130       :yes:  . ,       ...

----------


## Coreopsis

> 


,  ,    ,   .    ,  ,   ,    .

----------

> ...


.218     ,   :   18  (24     ).       .

----------

> ,       ...


     ?

----------


## _

> ?


 !        .     2011        , ,   .. " "      .     ,  :
-      ,    ,
-            
-       3-,         ,
-        .
-          ,  -    5  30%.
        ,            .
...   ,     ...

----------


## mvf

> .


   ,          ,     ( **').

----------

> ,  :
> -      ,    ,
> -            
> -       3-,         ,
> -        .
> -          ,  -    5  30%.
>         ,            .
> ...   ,     ...


     .   .
        (400),   -      10-15 (   500  3000).     - .
  ,       .
      13%  15%.         .
     -   .

----------

:Smilie: 
    :
    11
1. ,    ,       ,    ,    ,        ,      .

    :
 54
1.   ,      ().

----------


## Coreopsis

**,             :Cool:

----------

...

----------


## Coreopsis

**,    ...

----------

1C         8  7...



              ,  15                    (  511230-5,    1  2011 ,    9  2011 )        : 

114 - 3000 .        18 ,     , , , ,   24 ; 
115 - 6000 .         ( ), , ; 
116 - 6000 .        18 ,       24       . 
      1  2011                       

  !           

               (           ).

----------


## TRIAN

:Wow:

----------

> ,        250


   250 000  ,     (  7-        ).

----------


## GSokolov

> :
>  54
> 1.   ,      ().


  ? -   "      18 ",            __ .            (..    ),     (  ). ,        .

----------

...
http://./%D0%B4%D0%BE%D0%...82%D1%8B/13626

----------


## -

?

----------

*-*, ...  ...

  ,  ,   ?
      ...

----------


## -

,   
       ?
     1 7.7 

- ,     

  -         -     ???

----------

1               ...    **     01.01.11          ...

       ...

----------


## Coreopsis

*-*,     ,     .

----------


## -

..         ?
         ,      ????
      -      ?



> ,  ,       .        ,       19  2011 . N -3-3/3432@.
> 
>   ,     9  226  ,         .          ,   ,        .     .            ,        .

----------

?

----------

**  ...

----------

**,  -  ...

----------


## KsanaN

2011 .?        -2 :    400   ?

----------


## Coreopsis

> 400


400  2011   !!!    2012

----------

> ,  -  ...


      ?  ?

----------

,   ...

----------


## KsanaN

"       .  ,      ,   ,          1   31  2011    1  2012 .    400 . .  ,        ,   2011 ". -  
       400     01.01.2012 .?

----------

*KsanaN*,        ?

----------


## KsanaN

-   ,      :Smilie: )        .

----------


## Mmmaximmm

> ? ,        250


      ,     , , -,    250,  300

----------


## Mmmaximmm

.     ,    .      ?

----------

,

----------


## Mmmaximmm

> ,


?   ,

----------

(   ),  ...   ...    ...  '  ...

    ,  ...

----------

,   400.   01.01.2011    01.01.2012?  :Wink:  (        ,    )

----------


## mvf

01.01.12. 330-

_8)   218: 
)   1: 
 3   ;

 5 
1.        1  2012_

----------


## .

**,  330-

----------


## 1977

,                   ,  )))   ))) 400 .  2012, 3000 .  2011!

----------

,  -    , 

 3000 .      ,      18   ,     , , , ,     24 ,     I  II .

----------


## Tatgan

> .    4000-5000      .   .   ,  . ???????


  !!!
           . 1 . 231         /   :    /        .   /             10      .      3      .          ,     ,    /  .          .     , /            (     )   .
          /           ,  . 78  .        /         ,      . 1 . 230  .  ,            /      1 . 231  , . /       .

----------

18 ,    ,   3000  1000? ( 2011)?

----------


## mvf

3000

----------

**,     :Smilie: 

   ...        ...

----------


## _

> 114 - 3000 .        18 ,     , , , ,   24 ;


    330- "... 3 000  -  **   ,      18   -,     , , , ,     24 ,     I  II ; ...". "  ",       .

----------



----------


## vaganadezhda

?  -     ?   ,      2 ,    3?   3  ,      1-2 ,     3

----------

,  
289-  21.10.2011
 10-      - prav.gov.ru

  330-  22-:
http://pravo.gov.ru:8080/page.aspx?1770

,  22-     ...

----------

. ,    :
     25, 15  10 . ,    .          :
1. 1400 + 1400 (    )
2. 1400 + 3000 (    )
???

----------


## Coreopsis

2    ,        .

----------

,         ,  -,         , , :
1.	             (   ),           ,         330-?
2.	    () -?
3.	   (    ??? 31  11.?)     10                   /  ?
4.	      ,             ()   /,            ?
5.	      ,             ,     ?
6.	    ,        ,       (,   28          31        ,        (3120 .=(3000-1000   )1213%),           ,     2012 ?
7.	    ?
,  ,  -  ..  :Redface:

----------

> 2    ,        .


  .

----------

-   18  24,     ,   - 1000  3000?   :Smilie:

----------

> . ,    :
>      25, 15  10 . ,    .          :
> 1. 1400 + 1400 (    )
> 2. 1400 + 3000 (    )
> ???





> 2    ,        .





> .


,  ...   ?

----------


## GSokolov

> ...


,          .      ,       .      ,      .         ,     .
        ,   ? :Rotate:         ,    18 ?
,       (  ),       , ..   .

----------

, *    ...*:
-   18 ;
-      24 .

----------


## .

> ,     ..


   ,

----------


## -79

,       4    5.  ?  ?         2011    ?        (    2 )    ?  .

----------

4,       8000 (1000,1000,2*3000).
     (  2011).
      .
        .

----------

> 


   ,    .

----------

?  :Embarrassment:

----------

,    ,   18,         . :Wow:  ,  ....

----------


## -

,

----------

3-   ?   ?

----------


## mvf

.

----------


## ira NEVA

.

----------


## .

> ,    .


   ,

----------


## .

> ?

----------


## skippy91

> ?


, 
 ,   


> " ,                ,   ,          "

----------

-  2011 400 . ,   2012.
 2011          (     )
 2012      ,      .
    ?

----------

> " ,                ,   ,          "


, ,   .

----------


## mvf

330-

_7)   217: ...._

----------


## ira NEVA

> -  2011 400 . ,   2012.
>  2011          (     )
> ?


  .    :  2011     :  400.+1000 ( 1-)+1000 ( 2-)+3000( 3-).(   01.01.2011).   2012.     :1400 ( 1-)+1400 ( 2-)+3000( 3-). 
          1  4 .218         " 1   31  2011  "  " 1  2012 " ,    ,  "  4  1  218 (     21.11.2011 N 330-)   ,   1  2011 ."     ,                ?    ::flirt::

----------


## .

,       - ,     ? -    ?

----------

,     1000... .. 3000 -> 5000
 -...

----------


## .

25     17 .

----------


## GSokolov

> ?


.  **        .    __     -  .




> 2011     :  400.+1000 ( 1-)+1000 ( 2-)+3000( 3-).(   01.01.2011).   2012.     :1400 ( 1-)+1400 ( 2-)+3000( 3-).


  :yes:

----------


## GSokolov

> 25     17 .


 25-   .    "".

----------


## ira NEVA

:Big Grin:

----------

231   .     ,     -     .   ,    ,  ,      ?

----------

**,  ...  ,      /      ,   ...

  :   ,   ...

----------


## .

,   25-    .        -     3000.      ,   .    ,     -    ?

----------

,   3*1000  ,       ...

  ...  ...             ...        , ,       ...

----------

> ,  ...  ,      /      ,   ...


  .   231 ?   ,   ?

----------

...        (->)*13%  ->

----------

,         1300 .    650 . 1300-650  650 .    650, ..       ?            ,   ?

----------

""   ...         ...   ,        , ..  ,     ...

----------

,  ""    231 .       1300 .   .         .      1300 .   .   .

----------

...         ...

----------

10  .

----------

"",  ""...      ...

      -       ...

 ...

        (   )  ...   ...

----------

.     . 



> (   )  ...   ...


 ,        -650  .   0 ?

----------

...

  ? ? ?

----------

1  8.2 2.5.42.4.   "       "

----------

-  -      ...

----------

, .

----------

> ,         1300 .    650 . 1300-650  650 .    650, ..       ?            ,   ?


,           (10 )  2 600 ?   2              ,    ... 

   ,     ,     10   - 2 600 ( 415    ) -   ?

----------


## mvf

> ( 415    )


280 000

----------

> ,           (10 )  2 600 ?   2              ,    ... 
> 
>    ,     ,     10   - 2 600 ( 415    ) -   ?


1300 -    -,         1560,     1  (,  ).

----------

> :
> ( 415    )
> 280 000


-, ,    , ..

----------

,   ,        18 ,        , , , ,     24     ()  () ,   ,  ,  ()  . (. 4  .    22.07.2008 N 121-)

         18 ,        , , , , ,     24 . (. 4  .    21.11.2011 N 330-)

    ,   18 ,       (  ?)     ,    .

----------

, ,  .
   .
 ,   ,        (, 2 600).   2 . 
         - , 2 600.
:         1        ?
1) ,  2600   ,        (   )
2) ,    ,      )
3)       (  ),   ,  ,    ...
!!!

----------

1)    ...

----------


## YUM

-330    "  " .
"
    :
   .
     .
 -   "

  "" -    ""      ""   ! 
..  " "   "  "       3000    18    . 

    " "   ,     .     ,          " ".


 - **    ,     , .          "".
,    ,       ,  .

  - !   ,   ! :Frown:

----------

*YUM*, 
  ,
  ...

----------


## Mmmaximmm

> ,    ,       ,  .


     ,  ???

----------


## YUM

> ,  ???


      .

----------


## mvf

> :
>    .
>      .
>  -   "


    ,     ,    ...   ... -    ,     ...   ...  ...

----------

,    ,    ...       ,          ...

----------

> ,   ,


      ,      .

----------


## mvf

> ,      .


.    (22.11.11).

----------

**, 



> 330-  5
> 2.  1,  ""  7,   -    ""  8  1       **   .


    ...

----------

> , ,  .
>    .
>  ,   ,        (, 2 600).   2 . 
>          - , 2 600.
> :         1        ?
> 1) ,  2600   ,        (   )
> 2) ,    ,      )
> 3)       (  ),   ,  ,    ...
> !!!


   - ,   -     .    2600  ...

----------

.  6      .
     3,4,5.    .         ?

----------

...   -     ...

----------

> 25-   .    "".


  17-  3000

----------

1.  8.2       ..    3  2-    108,  -   114 ( ,  ,    ).   01.01.2011.   ! 
   (   ,  ,   )  ""-"  "-   - " "

----------

.,     .    ,   ,       3000,        .     .

----------


## mvf

> .     .


   ,     22-?

----------


## ksy-71

3- .    ,           ?

----------



----------

() ,         ,     ()   () .7 .3 256-  29.12.2006.

----------

,     ?   (-51)    ?

----------


## .

, .

----------


## TRIAN

> ,     22-?


  ,     :Smilie: )) -   , -       :Wink:

----------

> () ,         ,     ()   () .7 .3 256-  29.12.2006.


 ++!! (       7 !!    ,     ...)  :Smilie:

----------

...   18 ,      -,       .  -:      ,   ! ()  :Wink:

----------


## ira NEVA

> 1)    ...


  ,     2? (.. ",    ,      ").     .    ,     : 
1.         . 
2.       
3.          "" ?        (: "       /         ,      . 1 . 230  ").     ""  ? :Wow:

----------


## ira NEVA

*ira NEVA*, 
 231   .1
**  ,        *       ,    * ,         ,

----------


## GSokolov

> ...   18 ,      -,       .  -:      ,   ! ()


   ,   __     ?            . :Wink: 
       ,   .

----------


## ksy-71

.
 -       (    ?).     ,   - .

----------


## paa01

:    /          ? ,          ,       ??? :Smilie:

----------

...

  ,  - ...

----------


## tv06

> .


 ,  .


 231.     
( .    29.12.2000 N 166-)

                    ,    .

----------


## ira NEVA

! -   #171  #172 :Help!:

----------

> ,     2? (.. ",    ,      ").     .    ,     :
> 1.         .
> 2.       
> 3.         "" ?        (: "       /         ,      . 1 . 230  ").     ""  ?





> 231   .1
>              ,               ,     ,         ,


   ira_NEVA ! 




> ,        ?            .


, GSokolov,    ..      -   "",   ""

----------


## guly79

,        ?       ?   3-?

----------


## tv06

> ,        ?       ?   3-?


     3-! 
     ,          !

----------

2012 ??? :Smilie:

----------

> ,      ...


      ,    - ,  2000 .

----------

:
1.     _________
2.     _________
3.     _________
_____________________

----------

**,

----------

,    ???

----------

**,       ...  ...  :Smilie:

----------

-        ...

----------

, .      218.

----------

,  !

----------

,      :Embarrassment:

----------


## -79

,  : 
1.   5000,   8000.  ?   4 . 2.          ,     ?    .

----------

,   ,   .    - "     .     18-   . 18  -    .          ".
     "",   ,        .

----------

PS  .54    , .. .85          ** ,  .87 -  **

----------


## saigak

,    .    ?  :Embarrassment:

----------

> ,    .    ?


     -     ?

----------

:
    1000 ( ).
  -    18  (    .    18 );   -,   24      (  )
      :   ? 
   - -,  19     ,   ,     -  3000. 
  22,  20,   -,  ,   18,   3000.
    25,      ,   1 ,  ,   18,  ,   1000 ( 2012 ,  - 1400)

 ,    ,      ""     ,      . 
    ?

----------

> -    18


   ?

----------


## saigak

> ""     ,


.        194...

----------


## lilik2003

.     - 2600 .          0 ( 910),    ,     .      (1690)? 
1)          ,             "   "? 
2)    ,      ?

----------


## SvetM

> 1.  8.2       ..    3  2-    108,  -   114 ( ,  ,    ).   01.01.2011.   ! 
>    (   ,  ,   )  ""-"  "-   - " "


     3     114,      17.11.2010 N -7-3/611@    3  116    :Embarrassment: .

----------

> ?


.218     .      .

----------

> 3     114,      17.11.2010 N -7-3/611@    3  116


,  1 .
 -  .

----------


## _69

- 68   - 70 = 2860,00 (260,00 * 11 .)
68      ,  70    \     ?

----------

73 -  68 -
.......
 73 -  51 +

----------


## GSokolov

> ,    ,      ""     ,      .
>     ?


  ,    , ,      ,       18 ,   -       .         .        ,       " ...".

----------

1,         :
 70 -  68 -

   :
 70 -  73 +

     ,       :
 70 -  68 _
 70 -  73 -_

            :
 73 -  51 :: (-_)

----------

,            ...

----------


## _69

\ 7500,00, 3- .      .   :
 44 -  70 : 7500,00
 70 -  68 : 325,00
 73 -  68 : -2860,00....

----------

...
 = 7500*12 = 90000
 = 5000*12 = 60000
 = 30000
 = 3900
11 = (7500-3000)*0.13*11 = 6435
 = 3900 - 6435 = 2535

 44 -  70 :: 7500
 73 -  68 :: -2535

P.S.   ...    ...      !

----------


## _69

... 
 73 -  51 :: 2535 ?
   (    )???

----------

...      ,        ...

----------

.  -.        .    ,    ,     ,           . (        ,  ).

----------

...

    ,     ** ...        ...  ,      ...

 ,       ...

----------

,    ?
        ,   ?

----------

...

 ...    (  )   ,                 ...  ,    ,         -    ,        ...     ,       "" ...

----------


## ksy-71

"   ".           ? 
 ,         (/ 04.12.11)?   ,            -   ?

----------

...   ,      ,              /,         ...   , ...

----------


## Maat

,          ,     (4   )   ,     ?

     .
 2- .
    .
    .

  ?
      ,        ,       .

----------

,     
 73 -  68 -
      ,


 73 -  76<> -

 51 -  76<> +

----------

*Maat*,  ?
        -           ,     ?

----------


## Maat

> *Maat*,  ?
>         -           ,     ?


      (),     ,    ,           .

----------

... ...   ...   -  ...

----------


## 7

,     280000   ?

----------

: 6-11
: 11-16
: 16-22
: 22-6

----------

.
* 7*,    ?  :Stick Out Tongue: 
     .

----------

> .     - 2600 .          0 ( 910),    ,     .      (1690)? 
> 1)          ,             "   "? 
> 2)    ,      ?


 ,

----------


## _69

1)     .
2)  ""   (     73?),         :Frown: ???

----------

*_69*,  ...

"     .231  .   ."

----------


## _69

.

----------

...    ,            ...

----------


## _69

......   ?.... ""  73 ?

----------

...    ...    ...

            ...

 ...

----------


## ira NEVA

*.*,  :
1.      ?(  )
2. ,        ( 2600  10 .)   ,         (..  ),          2012 . ( ..     )
 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## masyuka

> 5
> ...3.    22  1  164,  3  32     9  165,  48  217,  4  1  218       (    )   ,   1  2011 .


-  ,   : *  ,   1  2011 ?*
..     2011 ,     ?

----------


## lilik2003

.

----------

1   ,  2.0 (2.0.29.10)  73 70?     ?    73 - ,         73 -  ?

----------

:
 70 -  73 +/-

----------


## _69

.

----------


## _2011

!
, .
        .     .         28 .
1.      2011         ?    60..
2. ,      "  2011."  " 2011."?
.

----------

,      1000     400 .    1-2 .      ?

----------

,   .
1   70 68 -1690
    70 73 +1690
     68   ?   ,   ?

----------


## -

> 1   ,  2.0 (2.0.29.10)  73 70?     ?    73 - ,         73 -  ?


  73?
   ...   68.1  ...
 ?

----------

1

----------

?    17     ,     .   114  108?

----------

> !
> , .
>         .     .         28 .
> 1.      2011         ?    60..
> 2. ,      "  2011."  " 2011."?
> .


 ,       -    ( ) -  01.11.11 -       12  2011.,     .

----------

> ,       -    ( ) -  01.11.11 -       12  2011.,     .


  "" -         - ,  11.01.11 -     2011.

----------


## _69

.  :yes:

----------


## _2011

#239



> "" -         - ,  11.01.11 -     2011.


      (    )?
  ,      ,     .    ,     ?

----------

?        4  .  ? (   :-))

----------


## tv06

> 73?
>    ...   68.1  ...
>  ?


   68.01 73?

----------

> 68.01 73?


            ,     68   ?   ?

          ,

----------

68...       ...

      70-68    ,     ...

----------

1   ,     70 

70  73 +1690 ?     ,       /

----------

-          ?

----------

> -          ?


910 .  .

----------

...


 70 -  68 :: +910
 70 -  73 :: -910

  73-  1690 - 910 = 780

  , :
 73 -  51 :: +780

  -             3-:
 73 -  68 :: +780

----------

3-  -      ?

----------


## saigak

> .      2011


1.          - .
2.     .      "      "       .

----------


## _2011

:Smilie:

----------

> ,      1000     400 .    1-2 .      ?


.
   ,      (      2-).
   .        :       .

----------


## Leon_M

,    ,        ?    2-    ?      ,      .          ,       .  ?

----------


## GSokolov

> 


           ,     .              .    ,   ,       .    -    ,   .
P.S.  ,        "   "      ?

----------


## ..

!?     4 :
1 - 31  - 
2 - 30 
3 - 5 
4 - 3  - 
     ?       ? (   )     ?   , ,    -,    -   ? (      ).
     ... :Razz:

----------

* ..*,    ...

----------

...   ,   .   ,    18 ,    ,  - ...

----------

> !?     4 :
> 1 - 31  -
> 2 - 30 
> 3 - 5 
> 4 - 3  -


   "" .
  :
   ( 5 ) - 1000 ;
 - ( 3 ) - 3000 .

----------

:
  1,         :
 70 -  68 -

   :
 70 -  73 +

     ,       :
 70 -  68 _
 70 -  73 -_

            :
 73 -  51 :: (-_)  

   73      ?

----------

...     ...

----------

:
http://www.gazeta-unp.ru/reader.htm?id=33953

----------


## Aisha1

:Wow: 
 ..  -   73 ! ! 
        - ..

     -   5 (  . 280 000) .             2000 * 5 = 10000 
..     1300  (  ) 
   ?

----------


## GSokolov

> 


  ,   ...  :Smilie:

----------

*Aisha1*,  -        10000?

----------


## Aisha1

> *Aisha1*,  -        10000?


  .

----------

> ...     ...


.          ,        0.

----------


## SD.

> :
> http://www.gazeta-unp.ru/reader.htm?id=33953


,        -     ,    ,      -       ...

 (,  ,     ,          )

----------


## SD.

-      .
,              3000.       2012     
    ?

----------


## _69

:yes:

----------

,      ...   ,     ,   ...

-    2600  ...

----------


## SD.

**, 
    260    ;( -  .

     ...   .

----------

. 3 ,     ,   3 .   5000.
 - :  15000/,  400+400+(400+1000*3)=4200/,  1404/, , .
 - :  15000/,  0+0+(0+1000*3)=3000/,  1560/, , .
:    10000,  1300.   -   -=5000*11=55000, =400*8+(1000+1000+3000)*11=58200>55000;=55000.      = 0,      (5000*10-(400*8+1000*3*10))*13%=2184

1.       2184?
2.          2184,  .. 1300     ,              ,         , 884 -     (                       )?
3.      - 0,   - 1300-884=416 ( ,   )?

----------


## _69

....2600?! (1+1+1=3.. 1+1+3=5... 5-3=2...2*13%=260 ..260*10  = 2600 . 00 .)

----------


## YUM

> -      .
> ,              3000.       2012     
>     ?


  -   .
    -.
  ,   . :Wink:

----------

> ....2600?! (1+1+1=3.. 1+1+3=5... 5-3=2...2*13%=260 ..260*10  = 2600 . 00 .)


  5000,  -     5400. 400*8  . 400*8*13%=416    . 2600-416=2184 -

----------


## Leon_M

, ,        ?

----------


## SD.

,   .


> .

----------


## YUM

? 
,         "  ". 
      " "     .  - 1020 ,     , ""       .
  231           .  ?       =    ,   ,      ,   .
 ?  ? 
,  ,    ?     :  ,   ,  ,   , .

----------

> ,        "  ".


     ,  ?

----------


## YUM

> ,  ?


 :yes:    ,    ,    . :Wink:

----------


## SD.

> ,  ?


   ,      ?
1.   .
2.         .
3.            .

         .      ,   ,        .

  ,       -    , ,     ( ,        ).
             . ,  ,              ,       ()    .

  ,          ,        ,                ,           .

----------

,     ,      .     ,    .
   ,   2000,    ,   .    -

----------


## SD.

** ,             . 
           ?

    -  ,            ? 
       -  ?

----------

*SD.*,      .




> 


 



> 1020


 

: ""   , ,

----------


## 75

,          ,      (1000.)  ,   400 .,   .

----------


## SD.

** ,         :Wink:  ,    -            . 



> ...    -


     ( )   ,   2   , ...                . 

    ,   ,       ,       ,   .

----------


## SD.

> ,          ,      (1000.)  ,   400 .,   .


            (.4 .218 ).

----------

> (.4 .218 ).


   ,         ,        1000 .(  ),       /.

----------

,       - " ?"  :Wink:  : 
   ,    2- .
  1  ,  
1. 23 ,  (..  1000 .)
2. 20  -  ( ),     .    ( ??!)
3. 12  -      ....?

  2
1-  14    ,     , ..     ,       ( ). 
 -      , ..         ?           ?

 3 -  ,  19,   - . ,    - - ,         -       ??
 :Hmm:

----------


## YUM

> ...  400 .,   .


  2012

----------

*SD.*, -   .
- -  -   -  2000/.
- -  -  
 -  -  1,5  -  
  , ,  ,      3-   1000,   - 3000,    .     .   ,     ?

----------

> ,     ?


     .
 -  ,   . 
  ""  2*1000 () + 7*(2*1000+3000)=37000. 
 ()   13%*37000 (        -).

----------

2011    -    ,      .       .

----------

> 2011    -    ,      .       .

----------



----------

!
     ,  25 ,         ?     , ..        .

----------


## knopka2640

,  ,     2011  ,  -?    5000 .?

----------

,    :
 . 1 . 230   ( ,   1  2011 .)         ,     ,  ,   .     31.10.2003 N -3-04/583   (1-)               2003 .        . ,   (  01.06.2009 N 3-5-04/709) ,      1-  ,     ,    ,   2003 .   (  21.01.2010 N 03-04-08/4-6) ,             1-.  -     29.05.2007 N 56-23810/2005  ,                    ,   1-.      .           .

 1  2011 .  . 1 . 230                    .    ,          .  ,   ,             ,      ,  ,     ,    .

2.           

         .   1  2011 .  . 1 . 231       ,      ,       .  ,           -.    ,         (  )          .                  (    11.05.2010 N 03-04-06/9-94,  25.08.2009 N 03-04-06-01/222,  14.01.2009 N 03-04-05-01/5).      :             (    11.05.2010 N 03-04-06/9-94,  11.08.2005 N 03-05-01-04/263).     .           .

  . 1 . 231            .                 .                       .            .          ,     ,       .          .     ,              (     )   .

          ,  . 78  .                  ,      . 1 . 230  .  ,   . 1 . 231                  .         . ,      (  03.04.2009 N 03-04-06-01/76)         (    ),        .

  . 1 . 231           ,       ,          .     . 220  ,        1  2011 .

       ,       .        -,   .             ,   ,       ,  . 78   (. 1.1 . 231  ).         28.10.2010 N 03-04-06/6-258.

 ,        ,     .    ,     ,       183     12    (. 2 . 207  ).        13  (. 1 . 224  ).   ,     ,    30  (. 3 . 224  ).          (. 2 . 223, . 4 . 226  . 225  ).        ,         ,        30 .     13  (    25.06.2009 N 3-5-04/881@).

 1  2011 .           ,          .

,      17.07.2009 N 03-04-06-01/176,  22.04.2009 N 03-04-06-01/105     25.06.2009 N 3-5-04/881@,  23.06.2009 N 3-5-04/853@ ,      ,   ,         ,         .     (  16.04.2010 N 03-08-05,  26.03.2010 N 03-04-06/51) ,            . ,            .              (. 1 . 231  ).          05.05.2008 N 03-04-06-01/115  .     ,    ,   ,         ,                .       .         ,            . 231  .

         1  2011 .  ,      ,     .    183       ,       .               30 .              13 .      ,      ,     (         ).               ,     .                  ,         .

 2011 .                     .       ,          ,    ,         ().  ,           ,     (. 1.1 . 231  ).

   ()       1  2011 . ,      ,       ,         ,            ().          ,        (. 2 . 88  ),   (   ) -    (. 6 . 78  ). ,         ,  ,    -   ,     .

 ,           .            ,           ,       (. 11       22.12.2005 N 98).

 ,              ,    .        2011 .      .  ,      ,              ,    ,  ,        .         . ,             ,      -.

----------


## saigak

....
    08.12.2011  03-04-05/8-1014           

"   -                     342     ( - )  .
     4  1  218  (     21.11.2011  330-)  1  2012           ,  () , , , ,  ,  ()  ,     ,   : 1400  -   ; 1400  -   ; 3000  -      .
 ,           18 ,        , , , , ,     24 ,           ,     -      ,          .
    ,     1  2012     :     25     ,     15  - 1400       12  - 3000 ."

 ..

----------

.
   ,  .

----------


## echinaceabel

> -      ,          .
>     ,     1  2012     :     25     ,     15  - 1400       12  - 3000 ."


.

----------

> ,     1  2012     :     25     ,     15  - 1400       12  - 3000 ."
> 
>  ..


    .    ,   ,     .  ,        ,   . :Frown:

----------

**,         ... ..    **,   - ...

----------


## GSokolov

> 08.12.2011  03-04-05/8-1014


-  - . ,   ,      ,   .

----------

*GSokolov*, ..  ,   ... ,         ...

----------


## mln

> ,   ... ,         ...


     ,       :Gentelmen: 
  330-   21.11.2011
-------------
 . 218  4    :
"4)          ,  () , , , ,  ,  ()  ,     ,   :
 1   31  2011  :
1 000  -   ;
1 000  -   ;
3 000  -      ;
3 000  -     ,      18   -,     , , , ,     24 ,     I  II ;
 1  2012 :
1 400  -   ;
1 400  -   ;
3 000  -      ;
3 000  -     ,      18   -,     , , , ,     24 ,     I  II .
         18 ,        , , , , ,     24 .
        ( ), , , .         ,       .
   ,  () , , , ,  ,  ()         ,      .
   ,    ()  ()    ,      ,    ,    ()  ().
          ( )            ( )    .
    ,    ,        (     ,   1  224  )  ,     ,  280 000 .
  ,      280 000 ,  ,   ,  .
        (),   ,    ,   (),           ()         ,    ()  () ,      ,            ()    ,    ().        ()     ()  ,   ,       .";

----------

,     ?

----------

,     ,     -    ...              ?

  ...     -          ?

----------


## SD.

... ,      ?

 (,   MAX   ,     )

----------

01.01.2012.... 
      2011 ?

----------


## YUM

> ,     ,     -    ...              ?
> 
>   ...     -          ?


 
 . 
    -   ,  " "   (  .)  .

----------


## YUM

> 01.01.2012.... 
>       2011 ?


      01.01.2011 
   .   - .

----------

> 01.01.2012.... 
>       2011 ?


    2012     1400...    ...         ...

----------


## gusiy-75

,       17        2     ?

----------

> 01.01.2012.... 
>       2011 ?


    " ",  2011   2012      .     .

----------

,    ? -    (      )?

----------

-            ...

----------

> ,    ? -    (      )?


      .

----------

-     !     .
,  "  "  -  ,  .         .

----------

> -            ...


     -       ?

----------

> -     !     .
> ,  "  "  -  ,  .         .


 .

----------

-    ?   ,      ...

----------

> -       ?


     ,              .

----------

> -    ?   ,      ...


   ,            .     ,           .       (  ), ,    () ,      .

----------

> ,              .


   . (     325).

----------


## echinaceabel

> .


  :yes:

----------

.
      .

----------


## echinaceabel

,      -     -   ,    ,  - .

----------


## Sheri-lady

...  ,     ,       ...,    ...(..    .  ...  ""  ""  ....)  :Embarrassment:

----------


## echinaceabel

, ,  -       ..  :Frown:

----------


## vsss

?

----------


## GSokolov

,         .      - -  .

----------


## GSokolov

> ?


,    .

----------


## vsss

1                   ?

----------

> ....
>     08.12.2011  03-04-05/8-1014


   01.12,   08.12, 15.12  
     ,

----------

> .
>  -  ,   . 
>   ""  2*1000 () + 7*(2*1000+3000)=37000. 
>  ()   13%*37000 (        -).


  ,    ,  ,    ?   ,      ,          ? :Wow:

----------


## saigak

> ?


 .   -   ....

----------

..  - -,   - -?

----------

> ..  - -,   - -?


 .
   .

----------

> .   -   ....


 ,     ,        (    )...      ,    -:   ,   -      ,    .

----------


## GSokolov

> 


  :yes:    . 226   


> 3.         __  **     ,      ,   1  224  ,     ,           .


,  ,        ,               .

----------

23  (    ),  - 19      5 ,    ?

----------


## echinaceabel

> - 19


 -  ,     2 .

----------


## echinaceabel

,         ( -  14      ).  14  18  - .      .

----------

> .
>    .


 .
-        .  ,  ,      .  10.06         .   .

----------


## karel

!
     ,    -         ,     .   ,    ,    .

----------

:Smilie: ))))))))))))

----------


## GSokolov

> ,    ,    .


        ,       .

----------

...

**   1- (114)  2- (115) ...  -    ...  -   **     ...

----------


## Skazo4ka

> .


      ?

----------


## _69

...  " "  ... 73 - 51 (  )???  :Cool:

----------



----------


## knopka2640

,    2011 ?  -    .  19 -    ,  8  -.    ?     19 ,   , - 9000 . ?      ,       ?  , , !

----------

> 19 ,   , - 9000 . ?      ,       ?


  -  1000 /.
 - -  3000 /.
          .
     ,     .

----------


## knopka2640

> ,


 ,       ?

----------

.  500 ????

----------

> ,       ?


, .

----------

> .  500 ????


 .

----------

.            .

    ?  ?   , :

1.         (    ,   )     -   2011 .

2.           . 

  ?

----------

> -


     .      . :Wink: 
,     ,     3-

----------

** ,    ,    ,   ...

      ...
   ,                     -      ** ...

   ,    ,      ... 

          ...
         ...
         ...

             ,        ...

----------

!
.         .     .           4 160 . ,    .   22 750,00. 
1)        ?
2)               4 160,00?     "  "?
3)    ( )     ,      ,      /?        ?

----------

...             ...         /...

----------

-     ...

----------

> ...             ...         /...


,          ,              +      .?
       ?       ?

----------

, ...     ...     -  ...    ...

  -    ...

----------

.    7- . ( 6  ). (.)
:
1.  (  )           
2.          ,         ) (            -    )

 !!!

----------

,   !
 - 22 750 (- 3400.)  2516.
 - 22750 (-3000.)  2567.
 - 22750 (-3000.)  2 568.
 - 22 750 (-3000.)  2 567.
 - 22 750 (-3000.)  2 568.
 - 22 750 (-3000.)  2 567.
 - 22 750  .
*    1          (((

 : 136 500,00. 
  : 118 100,00.
 : 15 353,00
: 12 786,00.

 2011.      : 106 100. ( : 400 + 5000*6)
 : 13 793   15 353
       .    1 560.  .
,        .

----------

2 :
,          2 600  ,      ....

----------

__ = 6 * 22750 - 400 - 6*3000 = 118100
_ = 118100 * 13% = 15353

__ = 7 * 22750 - 400 - 7*5000 = 123850
_ = 123850 * 13% = 16101

_ = 16101 - 15353 = 748

* 20 -  70 22750
 70 -  68 748*

   : 22002

----------


## E3010

!        11 .    ?       ?

----------

> __ = 6 * 22750 - 400 - 6*3000 = 118100
> _ = 118100 * 13% = 15353
> 
> __ = 7 * 22750 - 400 - 7*5000 = 123850
> _ = 123850 * 13% = 16101
> 
> _ = 16101 - 15353 = 748
> 
> * 20 -  70 22750
> ...


,           748.  ,       ( )  .           , ?

----------



----------

> 


  , !          )
     ,    )))

----------



----------

,        3 ,               3-   ?       ,         ?   -...

----------



----------


## GSokolov

> 


   .        .

----------


## E3010

, -, - ?        11 .    ?       ?

----------

*E3010*,   ,      ...       108,           :
114 - 1-
115 - 2-
116 - 3-

       ... ,  ,   ...       ...

----------


## E3010

?

----------

...

 :  ...  ,   2011      -      ...     108...

----------


## E3010

.   :Smilie:

----------


## nash975

,   !     ,    ...   ,   2     ,    :"      ???  ?"

----------

,     ?

----------

:Redface:    .
 ,    :        /,          ,       ,              ?     ?

----------


## saigak

> ?


,  .

----------

""

----------

!  .

----------

20.12., ,     3-     . ..      3-   .

----------

**,     ...         ...

       -   ...          15000...

----------


## Mr.Buhman

.   6!!!! !!!1- -25 , 2  3   21  (    ), 4,5  6   ....    1  ,   1400,   1400,  3000,   3000    3000????

----------


## saigak

> 1


 ,      .

----------


## Mr.Buhman

?

----------


## saigak

-  (  1400)
 - 1400
  - 3000

----------

http://www.rg.ru/2011/12/26/fns-dok.html

----------

,      2011.      .   1  -     ?
      24  "    2011.   ,   2012      " -     ! ..      ,   !

        -      1            1000,   3000          ,       ..    ??? 

 ,  ?

----------

...    108  31.12.*10* -      2011     01.01.11   116...

----------

-  (,   .,          -  - )

----------

...       ...          |>|>

----------

,      

1.        ?
2.     ""       (..       )         .
3...      -        (           
4.            "    2011.    ,   2012.      
         ,         500

----------

:
,   :
-, ,

----------

41668 - 5027
 38512,28 - 4616
 38177,59 - 4574
 103270,15 - 13035
 29651,48 - 3464
 60128 - 7817
 60128 - 7817
 60679 - 7888
 59023,84 - 7673
 60128 - 7817
 31031,57 - 4034
 86868,83 - 11293

----------

...      9993, ..   1300    11293...

----------

"".  .     ,      ?

----------

1300 ?

----------

...    26- ...

----------

> 1300 ?


5*3000 = 15000
5*5000 = 25000
 = 10000*0.13 = 1300

----------

> ...    26- ...


 
    28

----------

,       400 . (        31.12.11.) ?
   1000 .    31,12.11     01.01.12. -  116 - 1400 .     ?

----------

...        ...
[  ]

----------

(      -          2012.  2011.     11,      -       11.,   2012      ) 

     () ?         (   500 ,        )

----------

...   ...     ,    (   )...

    -    108 ...

----------


## nash975

.      . ...

----------


## GSokolov

> -       11.,   2012


,      2012 ,  ...  ,      2011 ,                   .         .

----------

,
            2011. (   01.09.11      1000)     1000    3000 -    2011.
       -  31.12.10 - 1000,   01.01.11 - 3000   116!



       18 -     1400  3000    (  01.01.12  )?

----------

,  **  ...      ...

114 -
115 ... 1400
116 ... 3000

----------

.     (  )   2011.,      500.?   2012.     500.  ?

----------

**,

----------

..   1000   01.09.11    31.08.11.   ?
   3000  01.09.11   18-..

----------

, 30 .     3 .         280000.        3120 .(260   ).       ,   ?    .        ,    3.       ?

----------

> ..   1000   01.09.11    31.08.11.   ?
>    3000  01.09.11   18-..



   ,   31.12.

----------

""   ,   31.12.""

          ,    

      400

----------

2011           ?     ?

----------

,        ,       ...

----------

:

  01.05.11.
    () 01.09.11          01.09.11.
        01.09.11         01.05.11 (2-         280000) ?

----------

,         ...

----------

01,09,11.(  ) ..     01.05.11.   ,           
13 %      .

----------

?

----------

,  ,        -        ,      01.09.11 -           01.05.11. (..          )

   !

----------

...

----------

, ,    .     2011 .     ,         (  24 ).       1000   .        ( 3000 .  ), ,       ,          .     ..   .  ?         ?

----------

!         ,   ""           ?    2- -    ()     ...

 - ...

----------

> , ,    .     2011 .     ,         (  24 ).       1000   .        ( 3000 .  ), ,       ,          .     ..   .  ?         ?


:   ,       .

----------

100% , ..     ...

----------

,    

100% -            ?

----------


## YUM

> 2011           ?     ?


"   " ()
     ,    !  ,      ,   ,   ?

----------


## YUM

> ...       ,   ?    .        ,    3.       ?


    ,  "". :Wink:

----------



----------


## TRIAN

> .     2011 .


 ?   ,    3-

----------

> ?   ,    3-


  2012    3-?      2012       1400   .

----------


## TRIAN

> 2012    3-?


  , .            ""    :Smilie:

----------


## saigak

,    .  .

----------

:-)  .     ,     , ..    18,

----------

**,  , ...
  ,    ...

----------


## GSokolov

**,        (.21  ),    .     -.

----------


## saigak

...   ,   -  ...,       ?

----------


## SD.

( )   108  2011     :Frown:  ...

----------


## GH

1. "        . 218  ,               1000 ,  1400 .   ,             ,          1400 ."   .
 :     1400( 2800    ))   1400 -  (1  2-)?. - ,    ,   2- ,  -1400.   .
2.   01.01.11   ,   ?
.

----------


## saigak

> 1400


  :yes: 



> 2- ,  -1400


,   1400     .




> 01.01.11





>

----------

> 


  ? .

----------


## Na28ta

, ,      -   25.09.11 (,     ).    3000 .    ,     . ?

----------


## GSokolov

.

----------


## Na28ta

.

----------

?

----------


## GSokolov

. 231  .

----------


## GH

.

"28.12.11


         . 218  ,               1000 ,  1400 .           3000 .  ,             ,          1400 ,      - 3000 . "

(    08.12.2011  03-04-05/8-1014)

  ...  3- .    1400  , 3- -3000.  1-   , 3-  (  2- ?    1400    3000= ?
.

----------


## GH

:        2-    ..,   .         .   ,     / .       2    1 .(-  ...)     2          ?         , ?
.

----------


## Natalishka

, , ,   103 ,      2-  2011?

----------


## Natalishka

> :-)  .   ,     , ..    18,


    ?   ?

----------


## SD.

> .
> 
> "28.12.11
> ** 
> 
> ( **   08.12.2011  03-04-05/8-1014)


       :
-  -   .
- ( )    (     ).

----------


## SD.

*Natalishka*, 
   (103)   2012    ,   2  2011      2011 .
   108      2011   114(=1000)  115(=1000)  .

----------

3 .      



> 21.11.2011 N 330-      3 000  -      .  .7 .3 256-  29.12.2006.   "          () ,         ,     ()   ()".      .        (.85, .87)      ,        ,    ? ,  25, 15  12 ,      ?


  -    :

      ,

----------


## GH

( ):    .

----------


## GSokolov

> :
> -  -   .
> - ( )    (     ).


   ? 



> 28.12.11
> **       ...
>            ,        1400 ,      - 3000 . "


..,    ,       ,         .   :Big Grin: 
    !  :Smilie:

----------


## SD.

> ?


           2011   :Wink: .

P.S.     ! ::nyear::

----------


## .

> 2011


 ?

----------


## SD.

*.*,      .    . 
    ...
        ...
 :Smilie: 
 , 3        ,   3-   .

  !  ::nyear::

----------


## GSokolov

> ...


            ,      -  ,      .  ...  ::nyear::

----------


## gnuseus

.           .   ,         9 ,    ,      ,             1,5 ,         ,    ?         17 ,             -   ?     18          .          (  1   )        ,         .     .
1.  17 (       -)
2.     9 (   )
3.  3 
           1400     3000,       ,                   (    ,        4130   ,     ))             ,              .
   .

----------


## gnuseus

....     ,    ,        ,        .       (17 )   .   ,                    ?
P.S.       2 ,  2012   4651,99

----------


## gnuseus

....     ,    ,        ,        .       (17 )   .   ,                    ?
P.S.       2 ,  2012   4651,99

----------


## GSokolov

> 17 ,             -   ?     18          .


.  18      ,     ,      . 



> 1400     3000


  :yes: ,       ,       .
          ,    ,      .      .

----------

1  2012     ( 280000 ): 
1 400  -   ;
1 400  -   ; 
3 000  -        ..,  .
      1  2012      400  ( 40000 )    ?

----------

> 1  2012      400  ( 40000 )    ?


    01.01.2012 .

----------

,     ! !!!   ??

----------

> ,     ! !!!   ??


 
       01.01.2012 .

----------


## TRIAN

> ** , ,     !


    ?

----------


## lenski

,           (  ..)   ?

----------


## Na28ta

.

----------

, , , ..      1 7,7          73?        ,           ?

----------


## Lyubov K

!
, ,    .         ""   2011.      "".   ""     .     "".          ?    ,  2       ? 
           ?

----------


## GH

> 1  2012     ( 280000 ): 
> 3 000  -        ..,


   (  ..), 3-         1400.  ,     (  ).

----------


## saigak

> 


 , , ...    :          .   ,       ...  .  :Smilie:

----------


## SswM

> (  ..), 3-         1400.  ,     (  ).


,      03-04-05/8-1014  08.12.2011?

----------


## Na28ta

, ...     ,      ,  /  ...          5 .. 

     ,         . 
 :      ,        5 .. ,  ,  ,  2-   3-     ,      ... 

 , , 2-,     .  ? (  4 ;     ,   01.01.11)

----------


## _69

\ ( )!

----------


## Na28ta

. 

 :Wow:   :Smilie:  ( ).  13 ,    ,       ...

----------


## Na28ta

, ,       ?

----------

> , , , ..      1 7,7          73?        ,           ?


 ...      ,    ...

----------

*Na28ta*,  -  ...   ... 
             /...      ...  ,       ...

----------

/ ,11-3000,00 ,11-3000,00 ,11-3000,00 -900,00
    , . .  . 2000+ 400
          ???   ,11

----------

**,          ,     ...

  -   2400

----------


## "

.    , ,     .,         ,      1400,      ,   , -   ,  !!    ?

----------

-?  ?

----------


## Na28ta

> *Na28ta*,  -  ...   ... 
>              /...      ...  ,       ...


.

----------

]  / ,11-3000,00 ,11-3000,00 ,11-3000,00 -900,00
    , . .  . 2000+ 400
          ???   ,11[

. .      559,00  624   ?????    ...

----------

> ...      ,    ...


   . ,    .    / ,       ?      ,       .

----------

" " -           ,        .          ...

    ...    -        70-73 +/-   ...

,   ...

----------


## Glawbuch

> ,      ...


..,     1-2 ,          11- ...

----------

*Glawbuch*, ...

----------

[QUOTE=;53558197]     " " -  QUOTE]

    ..

----------

,       ...     70-73  ...

----------


## Natalishka

, ,       400    2011.,       ?
,

----------


## saigak

> 400    2011.,       ?


?  2011  400 .    2012   .

----------


## Natalishka

> / ,11-3000,00 ,11-3000,00 ,11-3000,00 -900,00


   -  3000 .  ?  113000,0?

----------


## Natalishka

-    2012     , , ,  !   ,

----------


## Na28ta

.   ,  ,     .

----------

23 ,      .. 1500 ,                 3  5   12  .    12   ,   1  ,  -     ,                 ,   .          3   .              ,       ?        2011   ?

----------

**,    ,           1  2011 .
    ,    .
  :
1)    -,      .      ,   5000 (1000+1000+3000),   7000 (3000+1000+3000);
2)     ,     .
    2-         .

----------

> 12


 ** ?
** .  .

----------

> -  3000 .  ?  113000,0?


11 -  ,  )

----------

> ** ?
> ** .  .


,

----------

,        2011 ?   108-      ?

----------


## SswM

> ,        2011 ? 108-      ?

----------


## Na28ta

,  , ..    .     ...

114 -	      18 ,        , , , ,     24  ,  () , , ,  ,  ()  ,     
115	      18 ,        , , , ,     24  ,  () , , ,  ,  ()  ,     

116 -	         18 ,        , , , ,     24  ,  () , , ,  ,  ()  ,     

117 -	 -    18      , , ,     24 ,   I  II  ,  () , , ,  ,  ()  ,     

118 -	         18 ,        , , , ,     24    ( ) , 

119 -	         18 ,        , , , ,     24    ( ) , 

120 -	            18 ,        , , , ,     24    ( ) , 

121 -	    -    18      , , ,     24 ,   I  II    ( ) , 
122 -	         18 ,        , , , ,     24     ( )            ( )    

123 -	         18 ,        , , , ,     24     ( )            ( )    

124 -	            18 ,        , , , ,     24     ( )            ( )    

125 -	    -    18      , , ,     24 ,   I  II ,    ( )            ( )    

P.S.   1       114/108...

----------


## SD.

*SswM*, 
*Na28ta*, 
   ,   
 114, 115, 118, 119, 122, 123
  2011 ?

----------

.     18      .                24

----------


## 505

.

----------


## saigak

:yes:     .

----------


## Na28ta

*SD.*,     ,    ""  "  "  :Smilie: .            :Smilie: . ,   ,   ...       3       108,    ?  .    1  2  108,   3-  4- ?     ...   3  4    ,    1  2      .

    ...          - . ,  ,          2..,  ,  3 .. (.. -).   ,       ( ): 

"   ,    -     . , -       ,    -"

  ...  .218 .       .     ,   -   ,     .          ? ,      ,         , .. 3..

      .           .      .

----------


## SD.

*Na28ta*, 
     4      2.

_2. ,      1  2  1          ,     ._

      ,   4-  .

P.S.        ,  .

----------


## Na28ta

.   1  2  ,    4  .

. .     ( ).

----------


## Natali001

,  !         .  ,        18 .        .       18 .     2011            .  2012    3-     3000 .      ?        1400, 1400, 3000, 3000,   ?

----------


## Sheri-lady

,        (     ,     )

----------


## Natali001

> ,        (     ,     )


   ,  .

----------


## Sheri-lady

...  ,      ,   -  (       ...)

----------


## _31

...    -   ,        .      , .  -        1,    ,    2      3. .    2011  1000+1000+3000? ?

----------


## Natali001

> ...  ,      ,   -  (       ...)


   ,           , * ()* , , , ,  ,  ()  ,     ... ,

----------


## Natali001

> ...    -   ,        .      , .  -        1,    ,    2      3. .    2011  1000+1000+3000? ?


  ,

----------


## lenski



----------


## Na28ta

.

----------


## goti

:
          ,     2-  . ,     2011 : 3000+1000+3000?

----------

2011          .       ????

----------

> -?  ?


,      !!!

----------

?

----------


## echinaceabel

> ????


.



> ?


,  



> 


  .

----------

echinaceabel, .

----------


## "

,     , ?

----------


## "

.    , ,     .,         ,      1400,      ,   , -   ,  !!    ?      !!

----------


## GSokolov

> ?


    , ,       .

----------


## "

> , ,       .


      ?      ,    ?  ?

----------


## Zetva

! , .  01.10.2011.   ,   1-  25 , 2- - - 19 ,     , 3-  12-   .  2011.         2000+1000.      3000+3000?? .

----------



----------


## "

,       2011 ?       ?      ,    ?  ?

----------


## Zetva

!     ,    -   3000 .       ?    .

----------

=

----------


## saigak

> 2011 ?


   ?




> ?


  ...    ..   .




> ,    ?


   .




> ?


    ,       .

----------


## Na28ta

> =


**,        ?

----------


## Na28ta

*Zetva*,   3-    ,   -.       ... -,     ,    ,    ...    ...     :      ,       ... 

,       ,    -    . ,     ...

----------


## GSokolov

> -   3000 .       ?


     ,    .  ,   .



> ,    ...


          .     ,   ..

----------


## Na28ta

*GSokolov*,      ?

    -:
1)      . ,     01.01.12       ?  .      . ,   .
2)   -  .     . ,      ,     ,    ,      , ,  , , 3-10-     3-10 -   ( )?  ....

  ,     100%     ...

----------


## Zetva

*GSokolov*,       .  ,       3000.  **,     .  ?

----------


## Mr.Buhman

,  .   6 .1- 25, 2  3  22      , 4,5,6 - .   , 1- , 2 - 1000 ( 2012   1400.), 3-3000., 4,5,6  3000 ,?    2011 ? /     2011 ,       ?     ,    ?

----------


## Na28ta

*Mr.Buhman*,      , ..  01.01.11.     .

----------


## buhgalter

,   .
      .  ,       2011   .     :

400    31.12.11
1000  1 
1000   
3000   
  /   ( ) -      , .
       2011 -    1573 . (400+1000+1000+1000).
      - 
+..=12650
  995 . =(12650-1000-1000-3000)*13%
  389 . = (12650-1000-1000-3000)*13%  1573 . 

  , , .        ?

----------


## Mr.Buhman

, /  ,

----------


## Na28ta

?  ,    .  ... ,   ,    .

----------


## Na28ta

* buhgalter*,  -     ...   ,   .  .       ?     .    ,        400+1000+1000+3000.

----------


## Mr.Buhman

> ?  ,    .  ... ,   ,    .


 ?        ?

----------


## Na28ta

, .     ,                   .

----------


## GSokolov

> GSokolov,      ?


      330-. .4 1. .218  -            __ __  .    : 


> __,  () , , , ,  ,  ()  ,     ,   :


    .      .  ,        .       .

----------


## Na28ta

,   ,     ,  ,    :Smilie: . , ,    ,   ,     .

  ,      "",   ""    .

-   ,  ,        .    ,   -.

----------


## GSokolov

> ,   ,     ,  ,


 -  __.  ,         3000.



> -


  ?           ?

----------


## Na28ta

> ?           ?


         ,    ,  -  , , ...   .

----------

21.12.11  03−04−05/8−1075

  ,     ,       3000...

----------


## Na28ta

!     -  .!

, **,         :Frown:

----------


## alexVRN

.     . :
   ,      ,     .       .
        1400 ?
   -     ?

----------

.           "  !".          . ,   - .   .   ,      . , ,  .       ().          , . .     .   ,   ,  ,       ( ..   .).       2012.,      .     ?   3-  2011     (  ).  - 7. 000 .(..   0,5 )       .

----------


## TRIAN

> ?


    3-...    ,     "" ,   "  ",  "  "

----------


## saigak

.  :yes:

----------


## _31

" ", -    ,

----------


## saigak

> 


    -  3...

----------

> .           "  !". .............
>  3-  2011     (  ).  - 7. 000 .(..   0,5 )       .


       3.  "2"  2009,  2010   2011 .   3.  "3"      .     3  .    ,     3     .        ""     .

      ,       "3"   3  (     ).            .           " " -.   :Smilie: 

:     ,       .    ..    3.

----------

,  .    3 ,    -.      ?    ? ,  ,   ""     1400?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## TRIAN

> ?


     ?
  :   - 1400,   - 3000

        ?

----------

,        ,   18,        ?

----------


## saigak

> 


 ?

----------

!!!   .

----------


## lilik2003

-      3-?
    ,       ,         ?      ?

----------

/ ...         ...

----------

> ,        ,   18,        ?


,       ,  ,  ...
, !

----------

29.12.11 N 03-04-05/8-1124

",      ( ,  ),    1  2012 .                  1400  3000 . ."

----------

> / ...         ...


.                  ?

----------

...

       ...

----------

> ...
> 
>        ...


,      ?

----------

,   -        .     .     3000   ?

----------


## Glawbuch

> ,   -        .     .     3000   ?


   .  ,  .

----------


## _31

-  ()  ,   () , ..      .   -     , -  3000+3000,  3000+1400(    1400,   3 .....)?

----------


## Na28ta

( ,      :Smilie:  ), ,   :

_          ( )            ( )    . _ 

..   ,       ... ,   3000+3000 ..

----------

,  ...

----------


## Venja

,     (   ).     ,     ,    .   ,    ,       .        .     ?  ,    -      ,  ..     ?     -.

----------

.       ,           ,   ,         .

----------


## Venja

> .       ,           ,   ,         .


    -      ?      ,     .

----------


## Na28ta

*Venja*,      ...

----------


## Venja

> *Venja*,      ...


   , .      1000 . . ,  "   2011 .".        . :Wink:

----------

:          (   ).      .       6000 ( 120)?

----------


## GSokolov

:yes:

----------


## hiker

> -  ()  ,   () , ..      .   -     , -  3000+3000,  3000+1400(    1400,   3 .....)?


     ?          1400+3000+3000.       .        2012     ?

----------

,    .       2011     1400?

----------

**, 




> 2011     1400?


 .

----------


## nash975

1400  2011 ??? 1400- 01.01.2012!

----------

,   2-  2011    1C  8.2       108  114  ., !   2- , ..  2011  :  114-  12000, 115-  12000,      114- 24000. ? (    8-,       )

----------


## -

3- 

   ,    ,     -     3       
 ?

----------

*-*,   ...
 -       ...

----------


## Na28ta

?

----------


## -

http://www.glavbukh.ru/art/19645



> 2012    ,        ,        1400  2800 . .           3000 .       ,      .     24  3000 . ,    I  II .
> 
>          400 .  1  2012    .             21  2011 .  330-.
> 
>    :       ,    -     ,   2011 .        ,         .
> 
> *      ,         2011 .     2011     ,        .             (. 4 . 218 ).         2012  .*

----------

*-*, 
http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=437401

----------


## Na28ta

,       -?   -  ,    ?     ?

----------


## LENORA

!
  ,     (   ).   ,       ,         2011 . (   ).      ????

----------

*LENORA*,       ...

  2-   ...

----------


## LENORA

> 


      ????        :Frown:

----------

231.     
1.                  .

                     10      .

             ,        *       ,    * ,         ,            .

                    ,    .

----------


## LENORA

> 231.     
> 1.                  .
> 
>                      10      .
> 
>              ,        *       ,    * ,         ,            .
> 
>                     ,    .


..,        2012 ,           4600  (    ),      ???

----------



----------

, !

----------


## -

- ?

----------

*-*,          ...     51  ...

     (  ),     ()    :Smilie:

----------


## -



----------


## Na28ta

.  -....       :

_ 

 19  2012 . N 03-04-06/8-10

()

5.      ,      ,     - ,        -  ,       (  -   3000 .)._

----------

,     ?          ????   ?  :Wink:

----------


## Glawbuch

> 


  :yes:

----------


## Zetva

, .    01.10.11. / 4700.  ,  - .      169.         ?   -       /.         ?

----------


## Na28ta

,   -   ...          .            .     ( 2-)      ,  ,   ...

----------


## Zetva

2011   . -      2-  ?         :    ?

----------


## Na28ta

, .   625  626.   .

----------


## Zetva

!     231   "                    ,    ."

----------


## Na28ta

*Zetva*,    ,   :Frown: .     !
http://www.klerk.ru/buh/articles/248395
_            .    17.02.2011  03-04-06/9-31   ,       ._
    ,       ,  3    (    ,  )

----------


## GSokolov

> ,  3    (    ,  )


 !   :Smilie:       ,       .               .

----------


## Zetva

.   -       ,   2011    ? (    ).     10        3 .   .     ?

----------


## olzai

, ,     2011. :Smilie: 
 -  50 000 .
    1 000 -  , 2000. -   ().
   2011.    2012.       650.     5928.,  5278. ?

----------


## Na28ta

.      2012  2011 .    /  ,     2011    .   ,  ...

----------


## olzai

:Smilie:

----------


## Zetva

-,  , ,  !!!

----------


## Aisha1

23    ?
  ?

----------


## ndilga

,   .
  3 .   - = 2340 (   = 260*9)
    1134 (2340-1134=1206    )
  1174 (1206-1174=32)
   01.01.12    73 - 32 ,    ,     ,         . 
         3-,       73 ?

----------


## GSokolov

> 23    ?
>   ?


   - .       .  :Smilie:

----------

4        ,     .  14 .     ?

----------


## Na28ta

?

----------

?    ,    .

----------


## saigak

> ?


  ?  :Wow: 



> .


 .




> ?


 5

----------


## Na28ta

> ?


 ? ,    - ,       . . ,  ,    ...      ,    ,   . ,  , ,     ,           :Embarrassment:

----------


## saigak

> , ,







> ,    ,


   ?




> ,


 .   ,     ?

----------


## Na28ta

*saigak*,       ,     , ...      .  -    ?

----------


## Na28ta

, ,  ...

:        ,     .            1000 .  ? 

 : 



  3  2009 . N 03-04-05-01/426 

    -                    . 34.2     ( - )  . 
    . 4 . 1 . 218   1  2009 .           1000 .           ,            () . 
     ,        ,          () . 
  ,           ,    ,            ,     . 



  -  
 .. 
 03.06.2009

----------


## Na28ta

http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=332658 ,   ...

----------


## saigak

> 


 .

----------


## Ramzeskg

18.01.2012  03-04-08/8-5       ˻
:
        ,                     .
: 



 18  2012 .  03-04-08/8-5
                        23.12.2011 N 03-04-08/8-230  .
   21.11.2011 N 330- "         ,  15    "     "          "  . 218     ( - )   ,       ,      ().
        ,   01.01.2011,                     2011 .
                     ,   . 218  (                ),         . 4 . 218                         .


..
18.01.2012

----------


## ellenna70

.   2011          .        .         3                       3  ?     2 ,   4000,   8000?
.

----------

...

----------


## Olani

-,     :
_    18.01.2012  03-04-08/8-5       ˻
_
         3-   2011 .      .           /?    ,    3-    ?   ,        :Frown: 

                  2011.        , ?

----------

,      ...    ...

   ...

----------


## Na28ta

**,     : "...               ,   . 218  (                ),         . 4 . 218       .

  ,         31.12.11,     ...

----------

*Na28ta*,      ...

     -    ...    -     . 145.1       ...

----------


## Na28ta

:Embarrassment:  .

----------

!   ,    3  ( 2011)     , ..      N  .      (  ),     !  ,    !

----------


## Olani

!

----------

**,  :
   ...  ...

  -    ,      ...

----------


## ellenna70

> -    ...    -     . 145.1       ...


  ,      .   ,

----------

*ellenna70*,  ...      ...

----------


## ellenna70

,   . 218  (                ),         . 4 . 218                         .


..
18.01.2012

----------


## Na28ta

*ellenna70*,    660  ...

----------

,       ?

----------


## echinaceabel

!    ,  ,    (     ) 3  (  40 ,   24   2011    1000  -   ),     2011  (       ).  ?    2011      ?

----------


## Na28ta

,  .       , ,   ,  ...

----------


## echinaceabel

> ,  .       , ,   ,  ...


,      (      ,      -        ).  :Smilie:

----------


## nash975

:Smilie: :         ,       (),            (   115, 116  ..)?

----------

...      -     -...

----------


## saigak

> 


         - .

----------


## nash975

...   115  .  .  ,    ,  ,    ?

----------


## saigak

> ?


   -   ....

----------


## Na28ta

C   -    ,    ...  - ,     115,   114 .

----------


## nash975

... , ,    .  .

----------


## goti

,    ,     ,           :Wow: 

       - (13 ),     2  (10  5 ).   :
1) 3000  -
2) 1000
3) 3000 (    ,      ,    ). 
 -  3000+1000+3000  3000+1000+1000?

----------


## GSokolov

> , ,    .  .


,    .   ,     .




> -  3000+1000+3000  3000+1000+1000?


3000+1000+3000  .       . ,    ,              .

----------

> ,    ,     ,          
> 
>        - (13 ),     2  (10  5 ).   :
> 1) 3000  -
> 2) 1000
> 3) 3000 (    ,      ,    ). 
>  -  3000+1000+3000  3000+1000+1000?


2011:
3000+1000+3000

2012:
3000+1400+3000

----------

!
,    ,       ,   -  ..           ?

----------



----------

,   - ?      , , ,    ""    ?  ,   ,   ?

----------

,   ,      ...

----------

..       ?  ,        )

----------

...

----------

,      -   ..

----------


## TRIAN

,   ...  :Wink:

----------

))

----------

..      ,       

     5 (  ) 
. 5.3  20000
. 5.4   20000
. 5.5  20100

          ..   ?
      (..          .. )   ?

----------


## saigak

> ..   ?


,         . -  .




> ..

----------


## GSokolov

> , , ,    ""    ?


    ?    ,          ( .. ),     ( ),       .      ,        , ,      ,        .      -  .

----------

,   .        ..         .  ,   .      24 ?..    ,  ,   .

----------


## saigak

> ,


    .




> ..


 




> .  ,   .


.




> ,  ,   .


   ,   ...  :Smilie:

----------

...        ...

----------


## GSokolov

> ...


     .           .

----------

...

----------


## GSokolov

?       ?

----------

-    ...

----------


## mizeri

,  ,  ,    (  ,          )  8  . - .          ,    ?               ?       .

----------

...   91-...

----------


## mizeri

> ...   91-...


..   ((((
     78 ?
"1.               ,     ,             ,   ."


"14.,   ,            , ,      ,        ."

----------

... ,    ...

----------


## mizeri

> ... ,    ...


...    (((

----------


## Na28ta

**,      , ,  ...    ,  "         ".

----------

*Na28ta*,    ...  8       ,        :Smilie:

----------


## mizeri

> **,      , ,  ...    ,  "         ".


         .      2010 .      2009   2010 (   :Redface:      ).     -  ,    (!)    .          , .   .

----------


## Na28ta

> *Na28ta*,    ...  8       ,


 .

----------

2011  ,       (   ,     1000 .)   ,          .        ( ).      -    .    ?

----------


## saigak

> ?


!  :Big Grin:   .   .

----------

)))     (((  ..  .!!!?????????  :Frown:

----------

> )))     (((  ..  .!!!?????????


  )))     (((  ..  .!!!?????????

----------


## GSokolov

,      (     ),             . ,         ,        - .

----------


## Na28ta

,  .       /    ,       ,   ,     ...

----------

?!!!)))  2011     !!!!!!!!!!))))!!!!!!!!!!!!!!       !!!  ))))

----------


## .

> :
> 1.     _________
> 2.     _________
> 3.     _________
> _____________________


 :      ,   ,  ?
 ,   .....

----------

* .*, ...     ...

      ...       ...

----------


## ndilga

> ,   .
>   3 .   - = 2340 (   = 260*9)
>     1134 (2340-1134=1206    )
>   1174 (1206-1174=32)
>    01.01.12    73 - 32 ,    ,     ,         . 
>          3-,       73 ?


  :Frown:

----------

,    (   :Smilie: ) :           ,      ,   ,      ,    ..

----------


## Na28ta

,  .

----------

..  :Frown:

----------

:       ?

----------


## Na28ta

**,     ?  :Smilie:     :     ?      .

----------

**, ...    (),   ,      ...

----------

))
   ,   )

----------


## Na28ta

.   (     )      :Smilie:

----------


## saigak

> ,


     ....   ...  ...

----------

,         ;   ...
 ,     (  )  ,     - !!

----------


## Fiume

, -: 
    ,       .   ,  ,               ?   13%?   - 9%  :Smilie:

----------

13

----------

> ,      ,   ,      ,    ..


  -         ,   - ,     ?       .

----------

**, 
 -  :: .  
 -  :: .

----------

-            ?

----------

. 218   :
         ,  () , , , ,  ,  ()  ,     .
 ,      ,  ,      .

----------


## Cherie

, ,  .      ,    2  5.3.     5.4.    ,       5.7.  ,    .     ? , .,    2      !   ? (      )

----------

!     2011        .  ???           ,

----------

70 -  68 +

----------

.  ..       2011.  -. 2-   .         2-?       2-?

----------


## Glawbuch

> 2-?

----------


## Komissarowi

,     2-   :       ?      ,                  (   36000,00).        12000,00.      12000,00  ,     , - ...

----------

4- ...

----------


## _31

...
     -    -((
 , ,  ...
  2-      .    ,          (     ) - .    -     ?

----------


## ˸

> ?


  ?-

----------


## Na28ta

,    , , . ,  ,  .    ...

----------


## _31

!
 ,  ))  ""      ))
 -    .           -,      1400 +3000,      - -  1400+1400.         ...
  )

----------


## Na28ta

:       ,     1400*2

----------


## _31

> :       ,     1400*2


    ,    ...
1   -1400
2   -1400
3   -3000

1   -1400
2   -1400
3   -3000
   ,

----------


## Na28ta

:Embarrassment:   ...

----------


## Tan4ik

,     -      .           ...
:   3   -    ,  .      .         2011  .       ? 1400  3000? 
,    -           .     .     !

----------


## E3010

!     .    3000 . ,  ,      (-  , )   . ,     ,   .

----------


## Tan4ik

*E3010*, !
  :   ,          .      .      .   ,      , ?

----------


## E3010

. , ,       ,   .

----------


## Tan4ik

*E3010*,  !    10    .  ,   .        :Smilie:

----------


## GSokolov

> 10    .


  ?   ?

----------


## Tan4ik

*GSokolov*,

----------

!        2011       .      10     ,      .   :            2011 .     19  2012.,          ,        ,        ?

----------


## saigak

> 2011


 2-  2011      ? ==?  - ?

----------

2-  2011 
5.1.    - 91200																			5.2.  29200																			
5.3.   			3796																				5.4.   6916																				
5.5.   *	6916																				5.6. ,     3120																			
5.7.  ,

----------


## saigak

> . ,     3120


       3- .

----------

> 


  .    .231  .1 "                 ."        ,           :        ?

----------


## saigak

-   .
   :    2-  =.

----------

*saigak*,  ,   .

----------


## vesnas

2013       1040 ,(   ) 2014      1040   -         .   .      2013    ,.

----------


## GSokolov

,       2014  ,       ,       .              .           ,      .

----------


## vesnas

?       ?

----------

> ,       2014  ,       ,       .              .           ,      .


       .      .

----------


## saigak

> .      .


  ...          .

----------


## kiry

> ?       ?


,        2013 .   2014 .   - /, ,     ...      - " "   -

----------


## kiry

- 1040 .  ,     2013-2014.

----------


## vesnas

,  ,         ,

----------


## kiry

,  ,   -    ...      2014

----------


## vesnas

1040 ?

----------


## saigak

.     01.01  .          ,    .       .

----------


## 1977

> 1040   -


     -    115 .   ,     ,   -     115    ,   .   ?

----------


## vesnas

-

----------


## saigak

> ?


-




> -


     ?   ?

----------


## vesnas

-

----------


## saigak

> -


...?        .

----------


## vesnas

- 14    ....- -

----------


## vesnas

-

----------


## kiry

> -


*vesnas*,  ,  -    .

----------

